# Non-drinkers?



## Kelise (Oct 12, 2011)

Just curious really... who here doesn't drink alcohol?

Don't have to state your reason if you don't like  


I don't drink simply because it doesn't do anything for me. Feel like I'm missing out on something sometimes, but often it's just as simple as that and doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't  
I used to but since there is a history of alcoholisim in the family I decided it was not worth the risk. Far to easy to fall into trouble with it. IMHO you are not missing anything, you can laugh at the drunks rather than being the butt end of bad jokes.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 12, 2011)

My mother's family drinks every time I see them, and I always hated the way they acted. Most of my peers were drinking in high school, and I was always a stickler for the rules. It wasn't my idea of fun. It might be because I'm not a very social person in the first place. I have an addictive sort of personality, so it never struck me as a bright idea to drink. I hate the idea of my mind and judgement being impaired. All of that combined with the fact that drunk driving is a major problem here turns me off of alcohol.

I do use it for cooking, though. I haven't cooked with many types of alcohol, but the things I've tried were delicious.


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am a non-drinker because I don't really have a choice in the matter,  I'm under the legal drinking age.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 12, 2011)

Pfft, since when has that stopped people?


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh believe me I know, especially in a town like my hometown...  But I don't really want to go to prison so I actually follow the law


----------



## Dragonie (Oct 12, 2011)

I have no interest in drinking, either, although sometimes I'll try something if it seems interesting. I really don't like the way alcohol makes me feel, to be honest. Sort of like my limbs have gone all wibbly and dislocated.


----------



## Xanados (Oct 12, 2011)

I do not. I have done on occasion, but merely in celebration. It's pointless, clouds your judgment.


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't for religious reasons (I'm a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints/LDS/Mormon).  Both of my parents' families drink, though.  Especially my dad's.  Watching my 17-year-old cousins get "initiated" by the family has always been off-putting for me, especially when I was younger than them (I'm 26 now and it's still happening... I have a ton of cousins).  Without fail they end up with their heads in a toilet, and I've never seen the attraction of that.  Or of not being able to remember something that was supposed to be fun.  I suppose if I wasn't LDS I'd drink socially, but I don't miss it.  I drink a lot of Pepsi instead.  Love Pepsi.  And I don't mind when other people drink around me, as long as they aren't driving me anywhere.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 13, 2011)

I can recall exactly one time where I had more than half a wine cooler... 

Let me sum it up in a short few words. 

I was upset, my friends and I hung out at this karaoke bar every week. 

I got free sodas because I drove the drunks home. (Very Small Town!) One day my fiancÃ© and I split and I ordered something other than soda, shocked the crap outta the bartender. 

Long story short I downed 4 seven horsemen in 45 mins, A friend of mine came into the bar and asked me if I was ok. (I think Stephen called him, but he won't tell.)

I laughed told him I was "perfect now", as I handed him my keys. He was nice enough to drive me home except... I could not remember where I lived. Oops. In my defense I had lived there exactly three days but... 

Like I said its better to do the laughing than be laughed at, Adam will never let me live that down. Don't even ask me about the voice mail I left my new roommates that night.   _That _was embarassing!

So long story short no you are not missing anything hangover, and maybe some vomit on the toilet seat aside. Ick. In hindsight it was the best thing to happen to me. I decided the next morning two days after this... (Baaaaad Hangover) that I was not going to allow myself to dive head first into something that could kill me.  

So, next time someone gives you a hard time about not drinking, you can sweetly let them know that they peed themselves last weekend (or someother such OMG moment.)


----------



## Argentum (Oct 13, 2011)

My mom once told me she knew she could easily become alcoholic if she let herself, and for that reason, I tend to stay away from those sort of drinks, for fear that I will end up with the same problem. It's also partly religious, only my religion looks down on drunkeness, not drinking alcohol. So I don't really drink the stuff. I've tasted various types of alcohol (rice wine, etc) and frankly ... it's awful. I keep sampling, thinking maybe _this time_ it won't taste so bad, but it hasn't changed.  I still want to try champagne and wine, though, so I can feel fancy.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 13, 2011)

Argentum said:


> My mom once told me she knew she could easily become alcoholic if she let herself, and for that reason, I tend to stay away from those sort of drinks, for fear that I will end up with the same problem. It's also partly religious, only my religion looks down on drunkeness, not drinking alcohol. So I don't really drink the stuff. I've tasted various types of alcohol (rice wine, etc) and frankly ... it's awful. I keep sampling, thinking maybe _this time_ it won't taste so bad, but it hasn't changed.  I still want to try champagne and wine, though, so I can feel fancy.



Just make sure it is super cold man, that stuff is wicked bitter! (IMHO)


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 13, 2011)

I love champagne! And light wines - I cannot stand the dark, heavy stuff.

I used to drink... a lot. I'd go out to the bar every Friday. And Saturday, Thursday, Wednesday... It was one of those, "Where everyone knows your name" deals. I went on vacation and came back to find out everyone thought I'd died. Not an alcoholic, mind you, I just partied a lot. Then one day I got bored with it and moved on to other things. I still drink occasionally. I'll have a beer with the guys from time to time or a wine cooler, and I'll never turn down champagne.  But mostly, meh, I can take it or leave it.

And now I'm diabetic, so I stay away from that much sugar.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Oct 16, 2011)

I used to back when I was young and in my 20's.. now I just don't find it fun or interesting to do.  I'd much rather do something or sit down and write... lol, yea, I am boring..XD


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 25, 2012)

I have had many friends who do not drink at all, especially for two reasons: 1-They don't like the taste of alcohol (apparently, for some people it tastes just bad) or 2-The effect that alcohol has on them is unpleasant, so while it makes most of us feel happy, cheerful and fun, it's different for some people and they just feel sick =P

I am a Wine drinker, really love wine!! Cider and beer are also my favs, but I stay away from the strong stuff because I really hate the taste of all those drinks and cocktails.

Also, it's very difficult to become an alcoholic with fermented beverages and very easy with the others!!


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Mar 25, 2012)

I like to drink beer and rosÃ© wine, though I do not care much for red or white wine. I like to drink often, but rarely enough to get seriously drunk - as I see it, alcohol is a poison and should thus be taken in small doses over a long period of time rather then in large doses on single occasions. 

I normally stop drinking when I begin to get wobbly. I have so far not experienced any loss of judgement, increased or decreased mirth or any other cognitive changes, except that alcohol apparently makes music sound better.

Can't stand hard liquor - I'll try a new type when the occasion presents itself just to see if I like it, but so far I've found the taste terrible.



Sheilawisz said:


> 2-The effect that alcohol has on them is unpleasant, so while it makes most of us feel happy, cheerful and fun, it's different for some people and they just feel sick =P



It's important to remember that alcohol is a depressant, not a stimulant. It doesn't actually make you happy and cheerful, it just makes you more relaxed and kinda sluggish. For some people, it lets you unwind enough to enjoy yourself, but for others it just makes you feel tired and down.

In fact, central depressant substances actually _lowers_ arousal levels and excitability, so any good time you have while drunk is probably all you.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Mar 25, 2012)

I was teetotal for many years, mostly because my father was a violent drunk and I hated him so much I refused to be like him. later in life I discovered that I was perfectly capable of having a drink without becoming violent or abusive.  So now I enjoy the odd glass of whiskey, the occasional beer and a glass or two of white wine, but in moderation.  I can't stand to see people get so drunk that they become abusive towards others or just plain make fools of themselves.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 25, 2012)

@Graham: I am sorry to hear about that... I have met people who get very violent with alcohol too, and it can cause a lot of trouble for them and for everyone around them!! It's good that you enjoy some drinks sometimes with moderation, that's what all drinkers should learn to do =)

@Anders: Well, some research has suggested that in low doses and in some people, alcohol can be a stimulant and I think that is what happens to me... It can be a stimulant and a depressant depending on the level of alcohol in blood- really, you drink rosÃ© but never whites or reds? I hit all wines, whatever colour, age, quality or style they are!!

I understand the reasons that some people have to avoid alcohol completely, and I respect them: the fact that it makes me feel cheerful does not mean that it has the same effect on everyone else...


----------



## Devor (Mar 25, 2012)

I used to swear off drinking when I first went to college, but it grew on me.  There didn't seem to be anything sketchy or ominous about a few people at a table drinking beers and talking about life.  But it's all in who you are and who you drink with.  Me, it doesn't affect me a lot.  I might get a little looser, and then I might start to get a little sleepy.  Does it make a difference that one of my first drinking experiences I was underage and chatting at an outdoor table with a priest in Germany?

I enjoy a good beer, white wine, margaritas and amaretto.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 25, 2012)

It seems to me that the older I get the less I even want to have a small drink let alone get snookered. 

I have also found that most who are drunk people get really annoying/loud/rude and that irritates me to no end. 

Hubby is a big drinker (don't ask)  and there are times when I have to leave the house just so I don't end up drop kicking him. 

Don't get me wrong A drink here and there is usualy ok, any more than that and I just wanna get away from the person as quickly as I can manage, and as far as the car will take me.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Mar 26, 2012)

Its interesting that in Italy the legal age for drinking in a bar is 16 (14 if accompanied by your parents) - but it is illegal to be drunk in public - regardless of age.  

I think this is a more sensible approach to drinking laws as it means that everyone is expected to moderate their drinking by law.  I have never once seen a drunk in all the times I've been to Italy, unlike here in England where you see people wandering the streets with a can of extra strong lager in hand 

This is one of the many reasons I enjoy being in Italy when I get the chance.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree that other people being drunk when I'm not is annoying. The solution to this is for me to get drunk too


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 26, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I agree that other people being drunk when I'm not is annoying. The solution to this is for me to get drunk too



ROFL Ben, except _someone_ has to drive them around! For some reason I'm "it" everytime...:timebomb:


----------



## Xanados (Mar 26, 2012)

Turned 18 back in Novemeber and I've not once used my newfound powers to buy alchohol at a local shop.  Nope, not once.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Mar 26, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I agree that other people being drunk when I'm not is annoying. The solution to this is for me to get drunk too



I actually don't find it nearly as annoying as everyone else does.  I think it is hilarious when everybody else is drunk, but that's just me.


----------



## Amanita (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not drinking any alcohol but I don't have a specific reason for it. I'm not drinking anything other than water, a bit of fruit juice and fruit/herbal teas either and it's not because I want to be highly ascetic or anything of that sort of things, it's just what I like. 
My parents like(d) to drink beer and wine with meals but never enough to get drunk, so I believe I didn't grow up badly with this but I do feel quite uncomfortable around drunk people and I really don't get why having fun means two days in bad afterwards for many people. That's why I'm avoiding this kind of situation and therefore, I'm not a party person. For the vast majority of people my age having fun equals drinking large amounts of alcohol for some reason but I just don't get it.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 26, 2012)

HA! I don't see a point in social drinking, because I don't love alcohol... If I'm drinking, it's at home (where bad stuff can't happen) and I'm getting hammered.  That being said.... since I was 24 I have been pregnant 4 times and nursed 4 babies... so not a lot of time in there to drink.  But I don't miss it.  Even under normal circumstances, a bottle of vodka lasts me months... and I like it that way, thanks.  While I don't see anything wrong with imbibing from time to time.... people who are habitual drinkers don't know how obnoxious and ugly they really are.  See if you only get sloshed once in a while your friends tend to forgive you.   It's funny, When I read the title of this post I thought it was relating to writing... and I usually write characters who do not drink or who do so rarely, because I am so turned off by drunks in real life.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 31, 2012)

Well opposite to common belief on this forum I'm not an alcoholic.  

Sure I enjoy beers and ales, mead (ask Reaver and Chilari), wines and champs, but I don't do spirits.  Sure they send your head into a powerful spin, but they give you a god-aweful headache, leave me throwing up, and I'll be honest with you, unlike many my age I don't drink alcohol for the sake of getting as (excuse the Brit slang) rat-arsed as possible.  More I appreciate the fine flavours in moderation as something of a luxury/delicacy.  Also I brew homemade wine, which you effectively earn the right to drink through your hard work.

On an unrelated subject I have never touched a smoke, tobacco or otherwise:noway:.  I've never found anything appealing about it.  My brother is a heavy smoker which I find an awkward fact to live with.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 31, 2012)

Aidan!! It seems to me that you and I are exactly the same with our affection for fermented beverages: I also drink wine, beer and cider because I enjoy the fine flavours, the smells and even the colours, not really because I want to get hammered... also like you, I stay away from spirits (actually I hate their taste) and I think that those drinks are way more dangerous than just drinking the fermented stuff =)

I accept that the effects that the alcohol has on me are very pleasant, but you don't see me drinking something that I don't like just to feel those effects.

You brew homemade wine? Wowww!!! And beer too?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 31, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> Aidan!! It seems to me that you and I are exactly the same with our affection for fermented beverages: I also drink wine, beer and cider because I enjoy the fine flavours, the smells and even the colours, not really because I want to get hammered... also like you, I stay away from spirits (actually I hate their taste) and I think that those drinks are way more dangerous than just drinking the fermented stuff =)
> 
> I accept that the effects that the alcohol has on me are very pleasant, but you don't see me drinking something that I don't like just to feel those effects.
> 
> You brew homemade wine? Wowww!!! And beer too?



Ah Sheila it seems you also appreciate the subtleties and the more refined side of enjoying drinks.  Just this March I finished my first batch of wine.  It actually worked.  It was a blackberry and elderberry medium dry red, made from organic fruits grown in the back garden.  I couldn't decide what to do with them, so I thought I would give brewing a go.  Haven't tried beer yet, but compared to wine it should be easy.  While its a complex process it probably isn't as tricky as some think, you just do the main fermentation and let get on in the background.  And you end up with so many friends.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 31, 2012)

That's fascinating!! I will start a new thread now to talk about all of this, Aidan =)


----------



## Ireth (Mar 31, 2012)

When I drink (which isn't often), it's almost always at home with my family, typically when we have a bonfire in the pit in our backyard. I've only drunk alcohol at a bar or restaurant a few times: on my 18th birthday, once on my friend's 18th birthday and once on my mom's birthday a year or two ago. I'm a rum and vodka person. I don't like wine, and I've never tried beer or whiskey.

Last year a friend and I once tried to make a version of miruvor (an alcoholic drink from LOTR) using combos of various fruit juices and three kinds of alcohol (gin, vodka and rum)... it didn't work so well. We got drunk alright, but we couldn't find a mix we really liked. We might try again this year with different ingredients. Possibly with a non-alcoholic version so we can share it with our friends in dorm and not get in trouble (my college, being Christian, has an alcohol ban).


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (May 3, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> Can't stand hard liquor - I'll try a new type when the occasion presents itself just to see if I like it, but so far I've found the taste terrible.



A believe an update is in order: I have recently found that I do, in fact, enjoy rum with cola. So I suppose there is hope for me yet.


----------



## Penpilot (May 3, 2012)

I really don't like the taste of alcohol. I've tried to acquire the taste for it but it's just not happening. So I only drink once in a blue moon, and the stuff I do drink tends to be sweet.


----------

